# Gun poll



## MetroRAFB (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just curious to see how many of my fellow engineers are gun enthusiasts. I max out both categories and am wondering how much of a minority I'm in. :burgerking: :17:


----------



## Ferg_AR (Mar 20, 2007)

I just have a .40 cal Glock, 12GA scatter gun, Remington .270, S&amp;W 30-30, 4-10 scatter gun, and some pellet guns. I didn't count the little ones though.

I don't have much ammo, but I just started buying a box of .40 hollow points everytime I go to wal-mart.

Can't ever have too many guns or too much ammo in my opinion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2007)

None and none for me. I've never actually held a firearm before.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2007)

.22 rifle

35 marlin (my hunting rifle since I was a kid)

12 ga shotgun

9 mm pistol

357 magmum (sort of overkill,but dont want to part with it)

also have a replica 1863 enflied musket .58 cal

my list is standard southern issue to any 13 year old.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 20, 2007)

I am "clean". No guns at home


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 20, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> .22 rifle35 marlin (my hunting rifle since I was a kid)
> 
> 12 ga shotgun
> 
> ...



You got that right! Sometime when I've got more typing time I'll post my list. I guess it all comes down to perspective. Many here would probably think that I have more guns than any ordinary human should, but I swear I've got at least 8 friends that have 5 times more than I've got. It's definitely my hobby/passion. I could spend $50K TOMORROW on new guns that are on my wish list. Not collector type stuff either just brand new guns that are on my mental want list.

The good thing about having firearms as a hobby is that if you buy quality stuff you'll almost always be able to sell them for pretty close to what you paid for them. It's sort of an investment in that regard, although you probably won't make any money buying and selling them, you'll just be able to break even and have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## EdinNO (Mar 20, 2007)

Guns:

Just the one.

Ammo:

250 million, so I hear.

Disposition:

Armed and dangerous


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2007)

I enjoy shooting but I havent shot most of mine in a while. But last thanksgiving I had the luxury of helping rid my wifes grandparents farm of some coyotes that were feasting on their calfs, that 35 marlin without a scope is one of the best rifles I have ever shot.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish I guns. So much fun to shoot. But my wife flip out.


----------



## Freon (Mar 21, 2007)

five 12 gauge shotguns (Two are "family" guns)

one 28 gauge shotguns

two 30-06 rifles

one .22 rifle

four revolvers (.22, two .38s, .357)

The next question should be "How many of us have a "carry permit"

Freon


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, I know like 2 people who hunt. Other than that, I don't even know anyone who owns a gun. Either there's a bunch of gun buffs here or I just don't hang out with the shoot 'em up crowd.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

As of right now VT you're in a big enough majority to win the White House in a landslide. 62% of resonders thus far (8 of 13) own zero firearms, a statistic that I find mildly alarming. 13 people isn't much of a sample size but I don't think I can even name 8 people that I know that don't own at least one. That's why I posted the poll though, sometimes it's easy to think that everybody sees things the same way you do.

Keep those responses coming!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 21, 2007)

Grew up with .22 single shot, .410, 12, and 20 gauge shotguns. Mostly rabbits, squirrels, pheasant, turkey, quail.

Never got into deer hunting, and didn't have much use for them after graduated high school. I sold them all a few years ago. Just not into hunting, and the wife doesn't like fire arms in the house - so I could care less, at least they are getting used by someone now.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

To each his own. I'm a big self-defense, second ammendment kind of guy, but I recognize that not everyone feels the way I do.

I've got an uncle who's been divorced twice and doesn't have any kids who I think summed up the gun issue pretty well. Three summers ago, a couple of dozen hurricanes (it seemed) used the state of FL as their own personal fun park. During this time we were without power for over a week once, and for several days at a time at least twice more during that summer. There were never any shenanigans in my neighborhood, but it is more than a little eerie for the stars to be the brightest thing you see when you go outside at night in an otherwise residential area. My uncle lives by himself and doesn't own a firearm, but after the lights went out and stayed out for a day or two he had a gut "need" for some kind of a weapon. He said he felt very vulnerable without one, and he's never even fired a handgun before.

I suspect many people would feel the same way if they were ever put in that kind of a situation. I'm certainly not an anti-government person or a conspiracy theorist, but we really do live on a pretty fine edge between decent society with rules and enforcement and "every man for himself". I sleep better at night knowing that I've got firearms safely locked away in the house.

:eyebrows:


----------



## GCracker (Mar 21, 2007)

I used to collect, trade, etc. Now, I'm married.

I'm in the 11-15 cat with somewhere around 5k rounds maybe more.

Shotguns: 410, 20, and 3-12ga

Rifles: 2-22's, 30-30, 223, 270, 30-06

Pistols: 22, 9, and 40

Had a carry permit, but let it expire. They are almost worthless in GA. But, I'll renew it soon.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> The property book, oh that just gets better. Lots and lots of very lethal items.



I'm jealous. :eyebrows:

I've got a good friend who's in the process now of getting his Class III automatic weapon's licence. He has plans to buy a military surpluss M-60 machine gun as soon as the paperwork goes through. They're much less expensive than I thought they would be, very affordable actually.


----------



## GCracker (Mar 21, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> HOWEVER, when you are talking about property book items, that is another story altogether. Issued to me personally, I carry an M4 with Aim Point / PEQ2A / Surefire, blackhawk single point sling and 7 - 30 round mags of 5.56. I also have a bandolier for another 6 - 30 round mags that I load up when I leave the wire. In addition to the M4, I cary a standard issue M9 with 4 - 15 round mags of 9mm, and I have a four mag pouch on my IBA for more ammo when I leave the wire. I also reserve the right for a standard shotgun whenever I go on missions.
> The property book, oh that just gets better. Lots and lots of very lethal items.


I was kind of aroused by this. Yall?


----------



## GCracker (Mar 21, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> I'm jealous. :eyebrows:
> I've got a good friend who's in the process now of getting his Class III automatic weapon's licence. He has plans to buy a military surpluss M-60 machine gun as soon as the paperwork goes through. They're much less expensive than I thought they would be, very affordable actually.



$20-30k right? Still, I'd love to have one!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

GCracker said:


> $20-30k right? Still, I'd love to have one!



Nope, that's what I guessed too but you can own a fully automatic M-60 of your very own for a triffling $6,500-$7,500, depending on where you get it. Feeding the damn thing would cost you an arm and a leg though.


----------



## singlespeed (Mar 21, 2007)

Remington 870 (12 ga.)

Ruger 10-22


----------



## cement (Mar 21, 2007)

Freon said:


> five 12 gauge shotguns (Two are "family" guns)one 28 gauge shotguns
> 
> two 30-06 rifles
> 
> ...


I voted zero, for the same reason that Sapper gave. Interesting fact on carry permits, the highest percentage in Colorado is in the Peoples Republic of Boulder. Lots of hikers, but they don't want to get eaten by cougars. (of course the boneheads feed them)


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a carry permit, but I dont really carry.

my cop friends tell me its better to have with you if you keep a pistol in your car (even though thats perfectly legal in GA) at least lets them know your not a criminal...


----------



## GCracker (Mar 21, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Here's me with the girls.



Gun Porn! I love it!


----------



## GCracker (Mar 21, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Nope, that's what I guessed too but you can own a fully automatic M-60 of your very own for a triffling $6,500-$7,500, depending on where you get it. Feeding the damn thing would cost you an arm and a leg though.


What????? You can't get a fully auto M-16 for that.

When he get's it, let me know! I'll contribute 500 rounds for a chance to shoot 100. :eyebrows:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2007)

> I voted zero, for the same reason that Sapper gave. Interesting fact on carry permits, the highest percentage in Colorado is in the Peoples Republic of Boulder. Lots of hikers, but they don't want to get eaten by cougars. (of course the boneheads feed them)


Which part of not feeding the wildlife and carrying out your garbage do people not understand. My closest encounter with a bear involved this. We were in Kootenay National Park in the Canadian Rockies. Saw a pulloff for a 1/2 mile hike into some scenic mountain lake. Hiked in, no problem. Started hiking back, came around a bend, and saw a moderate sized black bear 30 fet away blocking the trail while snacking on picnic leftovers from a table nearby. The scary thing was that it was probably right off the trail somewhere when we passed that table on the way in.

The other interesting bear "encounter" I had was in the White Mtns. We had gone camping and hiking and stuff for a couple days and decided we could use a motel room that night for a soft bed and a shower. We took in some Italian food for dinner. The garlic and tomato odor was real strong so we decided to toss the containers and scaps in the dumpster on premises.

Despite the fact that it's major bear country there and we saw them all over the place, all this place had was a wooden enclosure with a couple trash cans. I guess this bear liked marinara, because the next morning I went to check out, and saw remnants of my dinner all over the parking lot, along with 3 deep gashes in the enclosure.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in the none-none category.

Did some target shooting with a .22 back at summer camp with the boy scouts. That is the extent of my firearm experience.

Just an observation, but it seems most of the firepower is below the mason-dixon line.


----------



## frazil (Mar 21, 2007)

My husband and I got matching Beretta shotguns as a wedding gift from his father. That's the only one I own. I've lost count of how many he has.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> I'm in the none-none category.
> Did some target shooting with a .22 back at summer camp with the boy scouts. That is the extent of my firearm experience.
> 
> Just an observation, but it seems most of the firepower is below the mason-dixon line.



That is an interesting observation, I wonder what that's all about? I've got relatives in upstate NY that hunt, and one very close friend of the family is a bonafide gun nut complete with full-auto M-16, etc. He's got a carry permit as well, which is no small feat in NY.

One stupid thing about NY's carry permits (in my opinion) is that you have to list the exact firearm (serial number and everything) that you're carrying. If you're caught carrying a different gun you're in almost as much trouble as carrying concealed without a permit. I think you can list more than one gun (maybe up to 3?) but you've gotta carry what's listed. He showed me his permit once and it has 3 pistol makes and models and serial numbers on the permit itself. Weird. I suppose as a practical matter it's not that big of a deal but it rubs me the wrong way for some reason. I have a short list of about 6 pistols that I carry depending on where I'm going and what I'm wearing. I like to be able to carry whatever suits my needs on any given day. Like I said, 3 would be plenty to choose from, but what practical reason would the state have to limit you to 3 in the first place? Think of all the paperwork and money they're probably wasting just keeping track of who's supposed to have what.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

GCracker said:


> What????? You can't get a fully auto M-16 for that.
> When he get's it, let me know! I'll contribute 500 rounds for a chance to shoot 100.



I haven't even checked on those, but maybe it's a supply and demand thing? I'm sure most civies that would go to the trouble of getting a class III licence would be more likely to buy an M-16 as opposed to the belt fed M-60. It's my understanding that the M-60 is being (or has been?) phased out of military service so there's probably a large number of used ones out there. I suspect that there's a big law enforcement market for the M-16's as well. :eyebrows:

My buddy is going to fabricate a removable steel post mount for the M-60 so he can mount it in the center of his F-250 bed. I can't wait until he gets it, we're going to waste major money putting 7.62mm projectiles downrange. :210:


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 21, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> When you are talking about personal possesion, none and none. I grew up with guns. I was the proud owner of the following when I turned 13:
> .22 Remington
> 
> 410 double barrell
> ...


Jeez Sapper. How in the world can you walk with all these stuff? OK...I know...you are trained to do that but only for being able to carry all these things you deserve a medal. I bet you :eyebrows: a lot. Anyways, the important thing: *Be safe *


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Metro, for what its worth, yes, the M60 is gone from the arsenal. We are now using the M240 series machine guns. Much better, and oh, so damn sweet. I think I posted before about the time I was hitting 800 m targets one round at a time using only the iron sights. You can't ask for a better light machine gun, it blows the M60 away. However, I did see some footage about a newer version of the M60 being tested at one of the major test ranges (can't remember which one), and that bad boy was throwing some serious scunion down range. I'd like to give it a whirl, but it will be a while before I see one of them. Regardless, I personally like the M240B, it is basically the shizzle, really lets those fuckers know they are getting too close to the truck when she starts barking fire.



Is that 7.62mm or 5.56mm? I'd feel much more comfy slinging 7.62mm scunion at the enemy as opposed to the 5.56mm if you're in the shit deep enough to need the machine gun in the first place.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> 7.62, the M240B replaced the M60. The M249 (SAW, squad automatic weapon) shoots 5.56.



Sounds good, I'll take two of each please. :17:


----------



## GCracker (Mar 22, 2007)

sweet looking gun!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 22, 2007)

Sweet! I'm not alone anymore in the "arsenal" category! Who's the culprit?


----------



## JohnNevets (Mar 22, 2007)

I was thinking about this thread last night, and the regionality of the size of the collections. I'm up here in the backwoods of Wisconsin, and although like me the vast majority of my friends have a gun or two, I only know a couple that would move into the 6+ categories, and then just barley. Most have a shotgun and a deer rifle, and if they have a third it's usually a hand gun, or a little 22 rifle. Folks are still proud of there weaponry, and you get a family of four you still got a pretty good cabnitfull (or most are going to safes now), but not two many arsenals like you folks down in the smokies (and other places south) have.

Anyway, Have fun and be safe,

John


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok, here's my list as of 3/23/07:

Star Ultrastar 9mm pistol - Cheap but I can shoot it better than any other pistol I own

Glock 27 subcompact .40cal

Glock 23 compact .40cal x 2 (don't ask me why I own two, I can't explain it)

Glock 22 full size .40cal

Glock 20 full size 10mm - My favorite pistol. It opens up a serious can of whoop-ass. For those not familiar with the caliber, think semi-automatic .41 cal with 17+1 capacity. ldman:

Ruger 22/45 .22 pistol

Ruger Single Six pistol(also a .22)

Rossi .357 snubby

Kahr PM9 9mm pistol - Simply disappears in the front or cargo pocket of any pants/shorts

Winchester model 77 .22 rifle, inherited from my grandpa

Henry lever action .22 rifle, very fun to shoot, my favorite .22

Rogue Arms Chipmunk youth .22 rifle

Rossi youth .22 rifle

Single shot .410 shotgun x 2

Kel-Tec SUB2000 9mm carbine - folds in half, fits easily in a standard briefcase along with 2-33rd mags

Marlin 1984P .44mag lever action rifle

Belgian made Browning Auto-5 Light 12 shotgun, also inherited from granddad, rarely comes out of the safe

Mossberg 835 12 guage shotgun

Remington 740 Woodsmaster rifle in .30-06. - Complete piece of shit, I've been meaning to turn it into a boat anchor

Remington 700 bolt action .30-06 - My primary big game rifle

Remington model 742 Woodsmaster carbine in .308 - inherited from dad, much better weapon than the 740

CVA .50cal inline muzzleloader (rifle)

Kel-Tec SU-16B .223 rifle with Eotech sight - My primary hog hunting weapon and "truck gun", also folds in half

DPMS LR308-AP4 carbine (.308 AR) - on order

Ammo:

lots and lots of all different kinds.


----------



## frazil (Mar 23, 2007)

^When the Canadians attack I'm heading to your house.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 23, 2007)

frazil said:


> ^When the Canadians attack I'm heading to your house.



ldman:

I could certainly hold my own at my house, but I've got a good friend whom I joke with all the time about ME heading to HIS house if the shit ever hit the fan. He makes my list look like childs play, and he's got well over 100,000 rounds of ammo.

I'm glad we live in the good ol'


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2007)

^ I'm moving to Canada before you guys strike!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 23, 2007)

I actually don't think the "shit" will ever hit the fan so to speak, that's just silly man talk. My gun buying is really just a hobby. I'm fascinated with ballistics and really enjoy shooting.

Me and guns have the same relationship that my wife has with shoes and jewelery.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2007)

^I am a shoe whore. Now that is something I can relate to. I have nearly as many pairs of shoes as you have guns. And I wear most of them.

Instead of trying to make me a little bit redneck, just let me know the next time the wife and the gang go shopping.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 23, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I am a shoe whore. Now that is something I can relate to. I have nearly as many pairs of shoes as you have guns. And I wear most of them.
> Instead of trying to make me a little bit redneck, just let me know the next time the wife and the gang go shopping.



You ain't from 'round deese parts is ya?

ldman:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2007)

No, but a cursory count of footwear has me at 19 pairs. That's perhaps more than some, but not that unreasonable I hope.


----------



## frazil (Mar 23, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Instead of trying to make me a little bit redneck, just let me know the next time the wife and the gang go shopping.



Oooh...I'll go!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's me:

Running shoes - 2 pair

snake boots - 1 pair

Chest Waders - 1 pair

Rubber hunting boots - 1 pair

Oxfords - 1 pair

casual slip on leather shoes - 1 pair

kinos - 3pair, I'm not sure they qualify as "shoes" exactly though

You've got me VT, by a mile.


----------



## Recondo (Mar 23, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> HOWEVER, when you are talking about property book items, that is another story altogether. Issued to me personally, I carry an M4 with Aim Point / PEQ2A / Surefire, blackhawk single point sling and 7 - 30 round mags of 5.56. I also have a bandolier for another 6 - 30 round mags that I load up when I leave the wire. In addition to the M4, I cary a standard issue M9 with 4 - 15 round mags of 9mm, and I have a four mag pouch on my IBA for more ammo when I leave the wire. I also reserve the right for a standard shotgun whenever I go on missions.
> The property book, oh that just gets better. Lots and lots of very lethal items.


Glad to see you combat engineers and 29th ID VANG folks are issued the best equipment available. My experience with getting new equipment was that engineers were the low men on the totem pole. When I left active duty some 8 years ago, my unit received M-4's 12 months prior. Of course, we didn't have the mods./add-ons (no G-money grips!). But they were only issued to my M9 ACE, AVLB, and AVLM "Mic-lic" equipment operators. However, I was able to procure one for Sapper Leader Course!

I was also around for the transition of the M-60 to M-249. Kind of sad to see the "pig" go away, but "humping" around that 23 pound (weight not including the 7.62 mike-mike rounds) sucker was quite a bitch.

It would be nice if the Army would get rid of the Berretta 9mm and replace with a .45 or 40 S&amp;W. Rather bulky for a handgun, especially it only being a 9 mil.

As for me, I currently don't own any weapons. I had a GLOCK .40 handgun twelve years ago, but had to sell it for some much needed bank at the time (regret that one). However, about a year and a half ago, I was test firing a SIG-SAUER P229 .40 S&amp;W at an indoor range in "Fayette-Nam" just outside of Bragg and really liked it alot-I plan to get one sometime in the future.

Probably the firearm I'm most familiar with, though didn't do hardly any shooting with it is the M-14. When I was in college, we were all issued M-14's. During the academic year, we had parades on Mondays, Fridays, and sometimes Saturdays. During my 4th class (freshman) year, my classmates and I did a lot of "Rifle PT" meaning push-ups (M-14 never touching the ground, placed on top of hands), overhead presses, running in place at port-arms or arms extended with M-14, holding the bolt back until your hand goes numb, etc. The fun Cadet days!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2007)

frazil said:


> Oooh...I'll go!


Well, we can hit Famous Footwear, then Kohl's and Penney's in the same plaza!

WHEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## frazil (Mar 23, 2007)

I just got new running shoes! Swanky.

The shoes I wear to work are pretty boring. If I showed up with any kind of heels I'd get a lot of looks -- not good looks. I guess it's not practical with all the snow and mud.

(sorry for hijacking this thread)


----------



## RleonPE (Mar 23, 2007)

Al Gore has been notified and you all should be hearing a knock at the door shortly.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 26, 2007)

I own 2 guns - a Ruger 10-22 and some cheap .20 guage, but both are in storage at my parent's house in the states. When I was younger and hunting every year I laid claim to my Dad's Winchester 30-30 and a converted Japanese 6.5mm carbine, but they are still my Dad's.

Now here is something you might not know: Even though it is in the U.S., the Northern Mariana Islands has very strict gun control laws. No handguns, no rifles larger than .223 caliber, and no shotguns larger than .410. I've thought about importing my 10-22, but I;ve been told that the local police, who are in charge of issuing firearm licenses, don't look too kindly on "outsiders" owning weapons. So, I just keep a machete in the closet.

But then again, we don't have many firearm-related crimes. Once in a while, for sure, but most of the violence here is baseball-bat or machete related. But compared to the mainland, I feel much safer.


----------



## Freon (Mar 26, 2007)

Metro,

You need to take that A-5 out of the safe. Those are fantastic guns, a little heavy, but they tend to be well balanced and shoot like a wet dream.

Freon


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 26, 2007)

Freon said:


> Metro,
> You need to take that A-5 out of the safe. Those are fantastic guns, a little heavy, but they tend to be well balanced and shoot like a wet dream.
> 
> Freon



You're right about that, it's a fine weapon but my grandad bought it for duck hunting in 1950 and it's got a full choke barrel. That was before the days of screw in choke tubes. Full choke sucks for dove hunting and I can't shoot steel shot through it for duck hunting. One of these days when I've got some more disposable income I'll buy some bismuth or some other riduculously overpriced non-toxic shot and take it out duck hunting again.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^^^On a side note, I've got the receipt from when he bought that shotgun. $23 brand new baby! It's probably worth $600 or so today, although I've never had anybody price it for me. It's in excellent condition with just a tiny bit of finish wear on the forearm.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2009)

why are you showing up as a guest?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

It was two years ago...


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> why are you showing up as a guest?


dude!

you guys deleted Metro!!!

run for the hills!!!

actually, he hasn't dropped in for a while... he may not have noticed yet....

now where is that damn "undo" button?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 28, 2009)

yea, he was one of the victims of the mass deletion of aught-nine.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 12 gauge shotgun and two boxes of ammo. We bought it when someone tried to rob the trailer park we lived in after Katrina. I also had an avid (used to be a pro) hunter teach me how to load, unload and handle the weapon, as well as how to fire.

I plan on purchasing a handgun in the future and taking a handgun course with the local police.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 28, 2009)

My only firearm is a 30-06 rifle given to me by my grandfather who had purchased it when he was younger than I am now. It's dropped a nice sized buck in each of the last 3 hunting attempts I've made since 2004. I'm not sure exactly how many rounds I have for it, as it sits in a gun safe at my parents house (they live in the mountains and I don't have much use for a hunting rilfe in the city), but I'm sure I have a couple of boxes and the equipment to reload a few boxes more.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't have much ammo for either of my pistols. I've got over 5000 rounds of my competition .22 ammo (Eley Tenex EPS lot matched at the factory in England), and a couple thousand of Sellier &amp; Belloit ammo for my Bushmaster DCM rifle. Stuff shoots good enough for me to routinely blow the spindle out of the spotter plug at 200 yards, and I couldn't reload for much cheaper!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 28, 2009)

Personally, I've only got three...a 9mm Ruger and a couple .22 rifles. I say "only" because they did a poll here at work recently. There are about 12 guys in this section and there is a total of 54 guns between the bunch of us.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 28, 2009)

FusionWhite said:


> I wish I guns. So much fun to shoot. But my wife flip out.



The only guns we have at home is my Girlfriend's 12 ga pump and my Deer rifle.

I was in the Army but see no good reason to own a arsenal.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 28, 2009)

I have my great-grandfather's double-barrel 12 gauge. And I think I have a can of .22 ammo lying around somewhere.

One of these days maybe I'll get a CCW and pick up a pistol.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2009)

we don't own any, but the people we bought our house from had tons of them. The house was loaded with gun cabinets. Two in the basement and their 4 boys (ages 8 to 19) had cabinets in their bedrooms with several rifles a piece. Needless to say they left some large holes in the walls when they removed the cabinets.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 29, 2009)

I own a semi-auto .270 Remington as a deer rifle and a Glock 23 (compact .40 caliber) for home protection and volunteering with the county sheriff reserves.

The handgun sleeps under my side of the bed, in a push-button lock box.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 29, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> One of these days maybe I'll get a CCW and pick up a pistol.



FYI, I just got my Michigan CPL this winter. It's not going to get any easier so you might want to get on that this spring / summer.

Let me know if I can offer any other advice or information.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 29, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I own a semi-auto .270 Remington as a deer rifle and a Glock 23 (compact .40 caliber) for home protection and volunteering with the county sheriff reserves.
> The handgun sleeps under my side of the bed, in a push-button lock box.


I love the glock 23.

I used to have a buddy that always had one in his waistband... he was an interesting character...


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 29, 2009)

MetroRAFB said:


> Glock 20 full size 10mm - My favorite pistol. It opens up a serious can of whoop-ass. For those not familiar with the caliber, think semi-automatic .41 cal with 17+1 capacity. :17:



Q: Why do you carry a 10mm?

A: Because Glock does not make anything larger.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 29, 2009)

dude said:


> I love the glock 23.
> I used to have a buddy that always had one in his waistband... he was an interesting character...



Have we met?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 29, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Q: Why do you carry a 10mm?A: Because Glock does not make anything larger.


Actually, the bullet from a .45ACP is bigger than a 10mm bullet...but the 10mm goes faster.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 29, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Have we met?


Pat? is that you?



wilheldp_PE said:


> Actually, the bullet from a .45ACP is bigger than a 10mm bullet...but the 10mm goes faster.


the 10 mm is a magnum class round right?

MUCH more kick than the .45

As I recall, I have trouble hitting anything with the 20 because the glock frame is so light and its got quite a kick...

a .44 mag on the otherhand usually has enough weight so I can hit what I'm aiming at


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Actually, the bullet from a .45ACP is bigger than a 10mm bullet...but the 10mm goes faster.


Yeah, I was defining "larger" as more powerful.

10mm is a longer cartridge also.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 29, 2009)

10mm is comparable to a .357 magnum in terms of power and muzzle velocity, but the 10mm is not considered a true magnum round (although I'm not sure why).


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 29, 2009)

MetroRAFB said:


> To each his own. I'm a big self-defense, second ammendment kind of guy, but I recognize that not everyone feels the way I do.
> I've got an uncle who's been divorced twice and doesn't have any kids who I think summed up the gun issue pretty well. Three summers ago, a couple of dozen hurricanes (it seemed) used the state of FL as their own personal fun park. During this time we were without power for over a week once, and for several days at a time at least twice more during that summer. There were never any shenanigans in my neighborhood, but it is more than a little eerie for the stars to be the brightest thing you see when you go outside at night in an otherwise residential area. My uncle lives by himself and doesn't own a firearm, but after the lights went out and stayed out for a day or two he had a gut "need" for some kind of a weapon. He said he felt very vulnerable without one, and he's never even fired a handgun before.
> 
> I suspect many people would feel the same way if they were ever put in that kind of a situation. * I'm certainly not an anti-government person or a conspiracy theorist, but we really do live on a pretty fine edge between decent society with rules and enforcement and "every man for himself". * I sleep better at night knowing that I've got firearms safely locked away in the house.
> ...


I was taught growing up that you have to take care of yourself. The police will only come in after the bad guy broke the law, and proceed to do the cleanup after it is too late.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 29, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I own a semi-auto .270 Remington as a deer rifle and a Glock 23 (compact .40 caliber) for home protection and volunteering with the county sheriff reserves.
> The handgun sleeps under my side of the bed, in a push-button lock box.


How do you like the .270 as a deer rifle? I have had trouble with clean kills on deer under 100 yards, althought it has been super on the 300 to 600 yard shots in open Western Oklahoma Plains. I have switched to the .243 with a lot less recoil and super from 30 yards to 400 yards. The .270 and 30-06 are put away for the Elk hunt someday.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 30, 2009)

Slugger926 said:


> How do you like the .270 as a deer rifle? I have had trouble with clean kills on deer under 100 yards, althought it has been super on the 300 to 600 yard shots in open Western Oklahoma Plains. I have switched to the .243 with a lot less recoil and super from 30 yards to 400 yards. The .270 and 30-06 are put away for the Elk hunt someday.



I like the .270 but in the hills of northern Michigan, there are not as many long shots. So it's a little frustrating in that regard - having the ability but seldom getting the opportunity.

Even worse, rifles are not allowed for deer hunting where I live in central Michigan.

.270 and 30-06 cartridges are nearly the same. Although the 30-06 bullet is far bigger, the casings are almost identical. My mags are labeled 30-06 and they fit / work fine.

30-06 is a little too much for whitetail, in my opinion.


----------



## akwooly (May 5, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I was in the Army but see no good reason to own a arsenal.


You would appreciate an arsenal when the zombies attack.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 5, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I was in the Army but see no good reason to own a arsenal.


I live in the woods. I keep the gun not only for protection from people, but from rabid or wild animals as well. I want to know that whatever goes down on my acres, that I can handle it myself and not have to call in for help.

MetroRAFB ~ I can completely understand your uncle's feelings. We ran from Katrina, but my mom's neighbor stayed. He sat out on his front lawn every day with a gun in his lap. No houses on my mom's block were looted or robbed (her neighborhood didn't flood) but 2 blocks away some houses did. There really is a very thin line between civilization and anarchy. For months after Katrina, even with the power back on, it was quite scary in towns like Bay St. Louis, Waveland, Long Beach, etc. The police were pretty much wiped out and the only authority was the National Guard.


----------



## CrazyHorse81 (May 6, 2009)

I have 4 shotguns 2 20 gauges and 2 12 gauges - one is 4 generations old, all given to my from my dad. 1 of the 12 gauges my dad sawed off, so i carry that one in my car for easy drive-by's. Acutally, no ammo though, planning on getting some this weekend and maybe buying a handgun...any recommendations? I'd like to get my wife some trainging in gun safety too.


----------



## SPSUEngineer (May 6, 2009)

In a town close to me, Kennesaw Georgia, it is a law that every homeowner has to own a gun....no kiddin'


----------



## Slugger926 (May 7, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> .22 rifle35 marlin (my hunting rifle since I was a kid)
> 
> 12 ga shotgun
> 
> ...


I have an Indian Territory version of that list issued gradually from 8 years old to 11 years old. Many would want to banish my parents to jail forever today by letting me go hunting all day with a shotgun walking 7 miles from home and returning by sundown with a couple of cokes, a sandwich, and some cookies in my game pouch. Of course I had my English Setter, Sparky, guiding the way. That dog practically raised me, and lived for 16 years, and did a great job for a few cellebrities that would come down just to hunt with him when I was in college.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 7, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I like the .270 but in the hills of northern Michigan, there are not as many long shots. So it's a little frustrating in that regard - having the ability but seldom getting the opportunity.
> Even worse, rifles are not allowed for deer hunting where I live in central Michigan.
> 
> .270 and 30-06 cartridges are nearly the same. Although the 30-06 bullet is far bigger, the casings are almost identical. My mags are labeled 30-06 and they fit / work fine.
> ...


I used to hunt with the .270, and was great beyond 200 yards out to 500 yards. But, for some reason, it had issues with clean kills on deer under 50 yards, and I can count he solid hits on two hands that were lost when I was growing up. I switched to a .243, and haven't had a problem with the close shots or the 400 yard shots with very little recoil. The .270 adn 30-06 are put away for future elk hunts.

I do have a .54Rx7.62 (same as a 30-06 with a different case) that has been nice with no recoil due to the weight, and is fun to reload some crazy loads with. It was a Russian sniper rifle that saw action in WWII that I rebuilt. It had some notches in the stock that I wonder about though. The baynet for it is actually worth more than the gun???


----------



## ALBin517 (May 8, 2009)

CrazyHorse81 said:


> I planning on getting some this weekend and maybe buying a handgun...any recommendations?


I am a big proponent of Glock (simple, reliable, economical, etc) but don't learn with one. It would be akin to learning to drive in a car without brakes. My wife wants to go shooting with me this year. But she's never gone so when we go the first time, I won't bring my handgun.

I would recommend safety lessons and then shooting lessons. Without lessons, you can spend a lot of money on ammo, while doing little but instilling bad habits.

And start with a smaller caliber (9mm or smaller). Your ammo money will get you 50% more practice shots.



Slugger926 said:


> I used to hunt with the .270, and was great beyond 200 yards out to 500 yards. But, for some reason, it had issues with clean kills on deer under 50 yards, and I can count the solid hits on two hands that were lost when I was growing up.


Sometimes I think the .270 is so fast that it can go through a close target without the bullet getting a chance to properly expand. My best advice would be to squarely hit the rib you are aiming for.


----------



## dagget (May 13, 2009)

Just two guns for me at the moment...Remington 870 and a S&amp;W Model 36, the Lady Smith that my wife liked the looks of. I think that the later is a good CC weapon.

As soon as some cash frees up I am planning to aquire a Springfield XD, probably .45ACP but still maybe .40 caliber.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 13, 2009)

dagget said:


> As soon as some cash frees up I am planning to aquire a Springfield XD, probably .45ACP but still maybe .40 caliber.


I would definitely recommend a Glock over an XD.


----------



## dagget (May 13, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would definitely recommend a Glock over an XD.


Why?

I rented both at the range and put 50 rounds though each. I prefer the feel of the XD and had similar groupings.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 13, 2009)

akwooly said:


> You would appreciate an arsenal when the zombies attack.



What I mean about an arsenal is this:

YOU can only shoot 1 to 2 guns at a time.

Once you get more than about 5-6 well chosen weapons it just increases the amount of differing types of ammo you would need to keep on hand.

If someone tells me they have 40+ guns I don't necessarily categorize them as nuts, but they are working their way onto that list.

Why? Firearms = Power, anyone that thinks they need that many to be "safe" has issues.

Not that I disagree with being able to protect oneself, my Girlfriend's shotgun (and 2008 Christmas present) is the 18" 6 shot 3" Chambered Mossberg, with a Tactical Knoxx Stock. I highly recommend one for Zombie attacks.


----------



## akwooly (May 13, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> What I mean about an arsenal is this:
> YOU can only shoot 1 to 2 guns at a time.


I was just kidding about the arsenal, my zombie protection consist of 3 guns(mossberg tactical 12ga, .458 SOCOM and a glock 30).

But the other 10 guns in my arsenal all have their purpose from my .204 ruger (varmits) to my .416 rigby (cape buffalo).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 13, 2009)

dagget said:


> Why?
> I rented both at the range and put 50 rounds though each. I prefer the feel of the XD and had similar groupings.


I guess if the grip angle of the Glock doesn't feel right to you, you might want to go with the XD, but that would be the only reason. Glocks are, in my opinion, the highest quality production handguns on the market (I say "production" because there are several custom gun makers that are a lot better...and a lot more expensive). If you are getting a handgun for protection, the only thing that matters is that it goes "bang" when your life is on the line...and I would trust my Glock with my life. I can't say the same about Springfield's knockoff of the Glock design. Springfield does make some high quality 1911 clones, but they are a relative newcomer to the polymer framed pistols.


----------



## ALBin517 (May 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I guess if the grip angle of the Glock doesn't feel right to you, you might want to go with the XD, but that would be the only reason. Glocks are, in my opinion, the highest quality production handguns on the market (I say "production" because there are several custom gun makers that are a lot better...and a lot more expensive). If you are getting a handgun for protection, the only thing that matters is that it goes "bang" when your life is on the line...


lusone:


----------



## ALBin517 (May 14, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> If someone tells me they have 40+ guns I don't necessarily categorize them as nuts, but they are working their way onto that list.



I've known folks who had a bushel of guns. The problem I saw was that they would not know how to operate a good share of them. Not that I was quizzing but I'd ask the caliber or how to lock the slide or something and it would take them a minute or two to remember.

For the golfers, it would be like seeing a guy with 25 clubs in his bag - you know he can't hit any of them very well.

So anyway, I don't plan to diversify much with my firearms. For example, I'll probably buy another handgun but it will be Glock .40 caliber like my first. Maybe it will be a different frame size but that will be it. Pick one instrument and master it, I figure.


----------



## dagget (May 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I guess if the grip angle of the Glock doesn't feel right to you, you might want to go with the XD, but that would be the only reason. Glocks are, in my opinion, the highest quality production handguns on the market (I say "production" because there are several custom gun makers that are a lot better...and a lot more expensive). If you are getting a handgun for protection, the only thing that matters is that it goes "bang" when your life is on the line...


That's about what I expected. A good friend of mine is also a big Glock fanboy and says much the same. I'm not persuaded.

If I'm getting a handgun for protection, the only thing that matters is that it allows me to apply lethal force to a person who is a threat to me. If just going 'bang' was sufficient, I'd have firecrackers in my nightstand. The weapon that allows me to hit the target most easily is the best weapon for me (which is why, of course, the 12 gauge with 18" barrel is the home defense first choice).

I could certainly hit the targets with the Glock, and I'm sure that I could train enough to use it effectively, but it didn't feel 'right'. For those old enough to remember the book "Shane", the gunfighter tells the kid not to aim the gun, but simply act like you're pointing your finger at the target, and it will naturally aim. That's where I want to be. The more it feels like my Ruger .22, the happier I am.

The reports I see suggest that the jam/failure rates for all brand name production semi-autos today are about the same, and are highly dependent on the ammuniction used. The quality of all is quite good.

It appears that this is a discussion that's being had all over the net, and it won't ever get settled because its personal preference. If that's the right gun for you, great. I appreciate the input.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 20, 2009)

dagget said:


> For those old enough to remember the book "Shane", the gunfighter tells the kid not to aim the gun, but simply act like you're pointing your finger at the target, and it will naturally aim. That's where I want to be. The more it feels like my Ruger .22, the happier I am.


That's exactly why I like my Glock. When I point my hand in a natural, comfortable position at a target, the Glock is right on the money. With my 1911, CZ, S&amp;W revolver, etc., I have to change my wrist angle to something that isn't as natural, so it takes me longer to acquire the target. But like I said, not everybody's wrist is the same, so some people don't like the Glock grip angle.

You can believe whatever you want, but I have experienced jams, misfires, or other failures that I definitely would not want happening in an emergency in every other one of my guns except the Glock. That thing has fired every time I pulled the trigger.


----------



## ALBin517 (May 20, 2009)

dagget said:


> That's about what I expected. A good friend of mine is also a big Glock fanboy and says much the same. I'm not persuaded.
> If I'm getting a handgun for protection, the only thing that matters is that it allows me to apply lethal force to a person who is a threat to me. If just going 'bang' was sufficient, I'd have firecrackers in my nightstand. The weapon that allows me to hit the target most easily is the best weapon for me (which is why, of course, the 12 gauge with 18" barrel is the home defense first choice).
> 
> I could certainly hit the targets with the Glock, and I'm sure that I could train enough to use it effectively, but it didn't feel 'right'. For those old enough to remember the book "Shane", the gunfighter tells the kid not to aim the gun, but simply act like you're pointing your finger at the target, and it will naturally aim. That's where I want to be. The more it feels like my Ruger .22, the happier I am.
> ...


Allowing one to "apply lethal force" is what he meant by "going bang."

I try to present a strong, factual argument for Glock and maybe we Glock lovers could eventually talk you into one. But then you would be less likely to practice with it, carry it and productively use it. So if you are comfortable with a different make, model or caliber - go with that.

More than anything, I am just happy to hear you are taking responsibility for your own defense. Too many people count on cops and / or security companies. But "when seconds mean life or death, help is just minutes away."

The only thing I disagree with in your post is: "of course, 12 gauge ... is the home defense first choice." Most avid gun owners I know choose to defend their home with the handgun they carry every day and shoot regularly.

Unless you were simply voicing your opinion, which you are entitled to.

But like I said, I appreciate your personal responsibility.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 17, 2013)

_I recently sold my Glock 23. I had bought a Glock 20 (10mm) previously. I shot a deer with that 10mm last fall._



_So this spring, I bought a 10mm-to-40cal conversion barrel for my Glock 20 which allowed me to sell the Glock 23 and purchase a Remington 11-87 (semi-automatic, 12 gauge)._



_I still have my Glock 34 (9mm) for target shooting._


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

Dexman1349 said:


> My only firearm is a 30-06 rifle given to me by my grandfather who had purchased it when he was younger than I am now. It's dropped a nice sized buck in each of the last 3 hunting attempts I've made since 2004. I'm not sure exactly how many rounds I have for it, as it sits in a gun safe at my parents house (they live in the mountains and I don't have much use for a hunting rilfe in the city), but I'm sure I have a couple of boxes and the equipment to reload a few boxes more.


I have since added a 12-guage shotgun and a Beretta PX4 9mm handgun. Now to buy a safe for all of them...


----------



## goodal (Jun 18, 2013)

.22 marlin rifle (I used last night to shoot at some varmints)

.223 S&amp;W MP-15

20 ga Remington (40 yrs old)

.380 S&amp;W bodyguard

9mm Ruger LC9

I had a nickel plated 357 Rossi I kept at work to take care of the really bad clients, but it was stolen by some local crackheads.

Im looking really hard at getting a 1911 the next time I have some loose change lying around. I really like the Para Ordnance.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

I've heard a lot of good things about the 1911. Almost anyone selling/trading on Armslist lists that as one of the weapons they're willing to trade for...


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently own 1 handgun, and only about 300 rounds at the time.

Springfield Armory SD-40 Subcompact, 40 S&amp;W caliber


----------

